# Super charged



## allmevw (Apr 14, 2014)

Can a tuner pleas come out with a kit for the atlas vr6 we need it bad


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

I would pick one up ASAP if that was available.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

look here

https://www.raimotorsport.com/Articles.asp?ID=249


----------



## allmevw (Apr 14, 2014)

You got me excited but they don't have a kit for the atlas


----------



## LGP (Nov 15, 2020)

*Tune in the works*

Unitronic is working on a tune for the 3.6 V6 model if you go on their website they indicate it will be coming out soon.

How is the driving experience on the 2.0 and the 3.6 V6 ? Does it become boring after few weeks to a point a tune is an absolute itch ?

I'm shoping around myself, and it looks like the 2.0 would be the easier and beneficial in terms of tuning/performance/mpg etc...But the R line isn't available for the 2.0


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

yea, you're not going to get anything on a tune on the 3.6l. The stage 1 APR tune is a ton of fun. If you're interested in tuning, the turbo motor is the way to go. Spending $6-10k on a super charger seems aggressive!


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

HPA motor sports, pretty much the best in the business for VW with even some of their cars in the VW museum in Germany, is working on the Atlas 3.6 power plant and will have some options soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

learn the difference between a supercharger and turbo...


----------



## IPAIDLESS (Apr 22, 2019)

You'll find most Atlas owners are not VW people... VW and Supercharger don't belong together...

2.0T, CTS Boss, some bolt-on's, intercooler tune...


----------



## VRSIXMTL (Sep 19, 2020)

That’s right. Turbo is the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

umm...Corrado G60?


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

ummm.... VFengineering ?

VW + SC do have some past common grounds.


----------



## Azatlas2019 (Jun 29, 2020)

A pedal commander helps with the vr6

I’ve done a k&n drop in with a pedal commander and it’s a night and day difference


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

a pedal commander is the same thing as pressing the pedal a little more. It adds absolutely nothing. A drop in filter will do nothing on these cars as well. Don't believe me? Take the air filter out entirely. That's the most free flowing filter, lol. You won't see a difference. Night and day difference? please....


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

speed51133! said:


> a pedal commander is the same thing as pressing the pedal a little more. It adds absolutely nothing. A drop in filter will do nothing on these cars as well. Don't believe me? Take the air filter out entirely. That's the most free flowing filter, lol. You won't see a difference. Night and day difference? please....


people who believe in pedal commanders also have a jar of snake oil in the pantry lol

intakes while they do ZERO for performance, actually make the atlas sound a bit beefier after 3k when the intake valves change over and you get a nice burly chug


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

The factory airbox is already a good cold air intake. It is also a good muffler. If you add an intake most will not perform as good from a cold air perspective. They will however let you hear more of whats going on, if you like that. I am hauling kids and wife around so I like it quiet. Back in the day, the louder the better...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

VRSIXMTL said:


> HPA motor sports, pretty much the best in the business for VW with even some of their cars in the VW museum in Germany, is working on the Atlas 3.6 power plant and will have some options soon.


True, but I would expect the cost to be high. The 3.2L vr6 kit is 6,000USD for 350hp and 10,410USD for 410hp. You can go up to 16k for a kit. I would expect the latest kit to be more.


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

It’s a shortcut between the pedal and the throttle. It bypasses the actuator thus eliminating the delays.

Do you ever notice when you floor the gas and you let off the pedal it stays at RPM That’s a trick to beat admissions. Ever try flooring it again it doesn’t react... This is another VW admissions thing... So pedal commander or whatever you choose to use is a must in these vehicles... Someone such as myself who has a CTS aftermarket turbo, intercooler with bolt-on’s and torque converter and no software program has to run this...

Please no one comment about the transmission I don’t wanna hear it can handle way more than 350 torque it’s just a recommended...


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

IPAIDLESS said:


> You'll find most Atlas owners are not VW people... VW and Supercharger don't belong together...


LOL! You must be new around here. There were many supercharger kits put out for the 2.0 8v and all versions of the 2.8 VR6.


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

LOL??? Ummm, Yahhh.... A motor last made in what???? 2005??? He’s taking about A 3.6 FSI... If you’d like to talk about your old car start a conversation instead of braiding people on every thread... It also kinda helps if you own this make and model... 

You put turbos on these motors, it
would make absolutely no sense to supercharge this car FYI... Custom build and tune, I’m thinking 10K plus...Like PAIDLESS said some transmission work, that’s around 3k... I ALSO HAVE A CTS-T ON #MYATLAS... I’m at 5K OTD... Modern mapping and most new CTS, APR OR UINTRONIC hardware can delete turbo lag... That’s really the only positive a supercharger adds, no lag and then it starts losing power the higher it revs... We all know what a turbo does when it’s revs... Chevy guys like Superchargers and I’ve heard they love fighting with each other... Check it out, it might be more your speed...

So if you don’t have it, nobody cares...

PS... I once scored 3 touchdowns in a high school football game...

#ARMCHAIRQB
#SUPERCHARGER???
#SUNDAYCLASSIC
#OLDCARGUY
#GETOFFMLAWN
#STOPH8ING
#TABLEFORONEATGAPPLBEES
#LOLLOOKATYOUR2.5


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

MK6-JET-SKI said:


> LOL??? Ummm, Yahhh.... A motor last made in what???? 2005??? He’s taking about A 3.6 FSI... If you’d like to talk about your old car start a conversation instead of braiding people on every thread... It also kinda helps if you own this make and model...


Firstly, OP is curious about a supercharger kit. It's his car and his money. Secondly, if you can read, you'd see the guy I replied to said something completely ignorant. Kinda like you're doing. Here is a 3.6 VR6 supercharger kit that makes over 400 linear horsepower. R36, 3.6 FSI, 3.2 FSI, Passat GT, Superb, Supercharger Kit Stage 2



MK6-JET-SKI said:


> You put turbos on these motors, it would make absolutely no sense to supercharge this car FYI... Custom build and tune, I’m thinking 10K plus...Like PAIDLESS said some transmission work, that’s around 3k... I ALSO HAVE A CTS-T ON #MYATLAS... I’m at 5K OTD... Modern mapping and most new CTS, APR OR UINTRONIC hardware can delete turbo lag...


Can you clean this up? I'm failing to read a coherent fact-based thought. If you've ever owned or driven a VR6 (I'm guessing you don't since you just joined and you own a mk6), you'll know it's a smooth/linear drive. Supercharging this motor simply add's to that feeling. When you turbo a VR, it completely changes the way it feels to drive. It makes no sense that you'd make such a bold claim when you have no experience in the matter. No, I've never own a 3.6, but having owned all previous version of the VR6, including a supercharged Jetta and turbocharged gti, I can safely say I know a little bit about the topic.



MK6-JET-SKI said:


> That’s really the only positive a supercharger adds, no lag and then it starts losing power the higher it revs... We all know what a turbo does when it’s revs...


You've got a lot to learn. The stock is12 turbo on my Jetta falls on its face after 5000 rpm but has near instant kick (ie, no lag). Lag is totally dependent on turbo size. You need to stop spreading misinformation as fact. Centrifugal chargers make linear power to redline. They can and do have "lag" as they're RPM dependent. You can't compare turbocharging to supercharging.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

So much garbage being spewed here. Yes, turbos are cool. So are superchargers.

The statement that VW and superchargers don't belong together is not only completely ignorant of history, but also completely ignorant of all principles of thermodynamics, mechanics, and common sense.


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

Ok...

1... He’s asking for the best option...

2... We are ‘not’ having a discussion about stock or garbage hardware...That’s clearly stated... Sorry for your lag, I wouldn’t know about that... Maybe look into some limo tint for your next ‘upgrade’...We’re talking about 40k with 10k added in mods... Remember ‘we are’ voiding warranty’s on experience vehicles and buying these cars cash with no chance of getting anything done at a VW dealer if and when something goes wrong... You ever done that armchair??? 

3... You don’t own this vehicle....

4... Assumptions are like *****...

5... Different displacement and hypothetical applications... We’re trying to provide feedback on OUR vehicles...

6... MK6 is my favorite MK... So once again refer to #4...

7... I have a wife, 2 kids, small company, home, and other hobby’s... Please refer to #4....

8... Your attitude and mockery of people clearly shows Your jealousy and overall ignoramus... 

9... Do you happen to know the percentage ratio of turbo to superchargers on VW’s??? I’ll tell you what you don’t even get into double digits...

10... I own 6 WV’s...
1966 — Bus
2004 — GTI
2014 — GLI
2014 — 1.8 Jetta
2018 — SEL 2.0 Atlas
2019 — Golf -R
Please refer to #4

I live in SoCal, feel free to private message me come over and check them out... My wife also has 2 GTI’s and we share the ALTAS, so 8 but who’s counting,... All paid off...

Yes this is garbage... I’m just sick of seeing this condescending, I don’t have this vehicle but I’m going to comment on it guy... It chases away people that might have legitimate feedback or help...


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Don't forget, if you click on the users name, you will see an ignore button.


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

PZ said:


> Don't forget, if you click on the users name, you will see an ignore button.


 Thank you, I didn’t know...


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

Borg-Warner, probably wrong, what do they know...”LOL”...

“Because a supercharger uses the engine's own power to spin itself, it siphons power—more and more as engine revs climb” Some lead engineer guy over there, LOL...

I think the best thing ever said about the Turbo vs Supercharger “debate” is below...


The 2019 Mercedes-AMG CLS53 and E53 performance models offer a new, turbocharged 429-hp 3.0-liter inline-six fitted with an electrically driven supercharger that supplements the turbo’s high-rpm boost. An electric motor spins a compressor to provide a burst of low-rpm torque that fills in the gap in rpm boost.

I’ll take both... Hopefully coming to a VW near me soon... Can’t wait for our next episode of Alternative Facts...

#MISINFORMATION???


----------

